# MD5 checksums to disappear from the ports tree



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2010)

http://blogs.freebsdish.org/portmgr/2010/10/29/md5-for-distinfo-has-been-deprecated/
http://blog.droso.org/2010/10/29/md5-checksums-deprecated/

PR 149657


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 29, 2010)

Good, md5 isn't exactly secure.  The slightly higher overhead is definitely worth it.


----------

